# Running WKO+ with crossover on mac



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, I know this forum isn't the best place for asking these questions, but I'll give it a shot.
Does anyone know where I can find a copy of msvcrt60.dll or does anyone have one they can send? I need it to run WKO with crossover for the newest build.

thanks yall.


----------

